
Xeni Jardin Live-Tweets Her First Mammogram, Is Diagnosed With Cancer - evo_9
http://jezebel.com/5864475/boing-boing-co+founder-live+tweets-mammogram-and-cancer-diagnosis/gallery/1
======
The_Sponge
That's the importance of regular breast cancer screening! Men have our own
equivalent too. If you're over the age, go do it!

------
chbrown
Xeni Jardin Live-Tweets ABOUT Her First Mammogram would be a more accurate
title.

